# Look aero shoe covers



## SuperSlow (Feb 11, 2005)

I saw some a while ago that were white I think.. Does anyone know where I can pick some of these up?


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

SuperSlow said:


> I saw some a while ago that were white I think.. Does anyone know where I can pick some of these up?


The white shoe covers are a couple years old and long out of stock, but one of the guys here picked up a pair a few months ago from Nashbar. We will have some new shoe covers available in early December, but black is the only color option.

*[email protected]*


----------



## SuperSlow (Feb 11, 2005)

cool thanks!


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Has anyone seen where I can pick up some Look shoe covers? nashbar only has size small.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

nrspeed said:


> Has anyone seen where I can pick up some Look shoe covers? nashbar only has size small.


Any dealer will be able to special order them for you. We have two versions available: neoprene and windtex. Personally, I prefer the windtex version.

*[email protected]*


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks. They are not available on the Look Boutique website and it is still nippy in Colorado for some time.


----------

